# Are there any safe dietary supplements for weight loss?



## erica_1020 (Jun 8, 2008)

I worked hard without dieting for about 2 yrs. and lost about 25 libs.  recently (since Dec) when I went to the doctor I had gained 18 LBS!!! I have been sick and not going to the gym as often, but I still go 3 to 4 times a week.  

Not as much cardio because my knees and feeet had been bothering me.  I do Body Pump which is strength training, but I don't know what to do and I am so depressed. 

I was already buying clothes a bit smaller and now everything fits snug.

Any suggestions?  Need a jumpstart


----------



## Brittni (Jun 8, 2008)

FDA appoved Alli I guess? BUT...

I would really suggest building up your muscles. Muscles burn fat faster. If you don't know what to do at the gym, just ask somebody who works there! Staff are there to help you and I am sure they would be more than happy to show you certain exercises/tell you what they do.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 8, 2008)

The problem with supplements is they don't correct eating habits. Lose weight,return to your old habits and return to your old body plus a bit of extra weight. Alli only blocks like 25 calories out of a meal containing less than 15 grams of fat. Too much fat and there is "treatment effect" which is anal seepage that is oily and orange in colour.  A woman at work had a slice of pizza and two hours later had a mess. Atleast Alli comes with booklets and warnings in its starter kit and has a detailed website. Some people say Hoodia supresses their appetite, but we don't always know what real Hoodia is and which is not, and its not a lifetime solution. Plans like exercise and a real diet that doesn't depend on packaged food delivery are more successful in the long run for keeping pounds off forever (I am talking WW and plans like that ...).


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I've done the whole diet pill thing and wish I never bothered, the downsides far outweigh the upsides and I think I ended up feeling worse not better.

One natural supplement you could try that is supposed to be beneficial to staying trim is Apple Cider Vinegar. Maybe you could visit a health food store and see what they say about it.


----------



## kattpl (Jun 8, 2008)

unfortunately there is no magic pill, clean up your diet and set up a workout program.....

kath


----------



## Hilly (Jun 8, 2008)

I highly suggest weight watchers...it's helps you learn how to eat right but still eat the things you enjoy.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have tried lots of diet pills in the past and can't get past the first few days of taking them.  One i tried Slimquick landed me in the emergency room with a horrible panic attack that lasted all day.  They had to give me ativan to calm me down.  
Cardio excercise is the way to go.  I know its tough and you get tired but it really works the fastest and you end up feeling good and having more energy after the first couple of weeks doing it.  Light jogging around your block will do the trick and then gradually work up from there.  I suggest trying it 4 times a week.
And don't forget portion control and keeping a diary of what you eat.  you may be eating more than you realize.   Eating slower also helps alot. It allows your body to catch up with what is in your stomach and you get fuller faster.  chicken, fish, fruits and vegetables are a must when losing weight and cutting back on sweets like cookies, candy and ice cream helps a ton.  Good luck, I did it so i know you can too!


----------



## Pixiya (Jun 9, 2008)

What about seaweed supplements, how useful are they?


----------



## alehoney (Jun 9, 2008)

when i was in college my roommate wanted to lose weight so she started going to the gym but she didnt see the weight loss she expected so she bought  bottle of hydroxycut diet pills she brought them home and we both took just to see if they worked. 
li would NEVER them again a couple hours later we felt the side effects  for me it was this uncontrollable feeling of restlessness, i felt like i had too much energy i was on the treadmill for  long time and didnt feel tired or anything but that night i couldnt sleep and just felt like i had to keep moving i couldn't concentrate long enough to try to study either. it was really  horrible feeling.. i guess one of the components of these pills are large mounts of caffeine (and other stuff)


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 9, 2008)

If you honestly need a supplement, your Doctor would prescribe one for you. Meaning if you are overweight ( and need to lose weight) If you've been working out & will continue. If you go in and inquire about Phentermine they will do bloodwork to make sure its ok to prescribe it for you. If your doctor doesn't think you need one, Just work out without one =)


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 9, 2008)

I echo what alehoney said, I took Stacker 2 pills and honestly the side effects were dire, they too had an awful lot of caffeine, more than most people can handle. I did lose weight but it wasn't worth the sleepness nights. I was so pent up all the time and it made me really frustrated and angry. I have also tried Spirulina which is seaweed, as it's meant to be an appetite supressant but really it did nothing. I had an oral form and also a patch that you stuck on the skin. So not really very useful at all!

Phentermine is good when used appropriately, say for major weight losses that will be of major health benefit and in those cases I guess it would be prescribed by a health practitioner. Otherwise really don't try and get hold of it any other way it's a) dangerous, b) expensive and c) addictive. I learnt the hard way.

Keep trying without a pill is probably the best advice. I guess dieting is about making long term lifestyle changes to ensure the weight stays off. Pills will just add short term unecessary imbalances to the mix.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 9, 2008)

i use the hoodia pill, the same stuff eva longoria and other celebs use... iv deffo been eating less and less.  I havent ate chocolate in about 2 month and im a chocolate addict
you have to be careful though as theres alot of sites that sell the fake stuff


----------



## frocher (Jun 9, 2008)

.


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 12, 2008)

word about those stackers/hydroxycut... i've taken em both, and lost a little weight, but its mostly water weight, and those pills are CRAAAZY!!! lol... on em, you feel sooo anxious... not good. I only got through a few before I quit... then my friends and I would pop em before we went out dancing cause of all the crazy caffeine!!!


----------

